# Google Suite, email w/specific domain and https://www.service-public.fr/



## papaia (Feb 2, 2021)

Not sure how many are in this situation, but with the recent announcement of no longer free services from Google Suite I am in position of having to migrate my personal(ized) domain and email(s) to another service provider. While doing so, I have to account for "hickups" in the process, which may impact my originally registered email address with Accueil Particuliers | service-public.fr. Apparently, although possible to modify the actual profile with a new email address, the main one, originally used to setup the account and associated notifications, cannot be modified (?!?):

*Notifications service-public.fr*
Les notifications service-public.fr sont envoyées à <my address>@<my domain>.com
Actuellement,* cette adresse électronique n'est pas modifiable.*

Anyone else having run into this, and solved? There has to be a way to update such, considering the ephemeral state of anything that is Internet service nowadays.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Can you migrate your domain to a different provider? As far as I can tell the charges for Google Suite don't start until May 1st. If you can find another host (for which you'll probably have to pay something), you should be able to migrate your domain per Google's instructions here: Transfer your domain to another host - Google Workspace Admin Help


----------



## papaia (Feb 2, 2021)

Bevdeforges said:


> Can you migrate your domain to a different provider? As far as I can tell the charges for Google Suite don't start until May 1st. If you can find another host (for which you'll probably have to pay something), you should be able to migrate your domain per Google's instructions here: Transfer your domain to another host - Google Workspace Admin Help


I apologize for the confusion. I already have the technical solution(s) of migration. It is just that the service-public.fr does not allow a change of the originally registered email address (which I would like to carry out, even if temporarily), so I am basically concerned about blackholing emails for a few days of domain migration (bringing a .com out of a US provider to a European one), especiallly now, that my communication with that French service is crucial (open applications, pending docs certifications, etc.). I've done so many of these in my regular job, and experienced so many provider failures, of all sorts, that - as we use to joke - when things do not work "it is always DNS" (network is next to blame, of course)


----------

